# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  هيدينك يقود احلام روسيا امام هولندا في دور الثمانية لليورو

## العالي عالي

تلتقي هولندا التي طبقت فلسفة "الكرة الشاملة" بعد أن قدمتها إلى العالم في السبعينات مع روسيا السبت في مدينة بال السويسرية في ربع نهائي كأس أوروبا 2008 في مباراة يتوقع أن تأتي هجومية بحتة لكون المنتخب الروسي يقوده هولندي مخضرم هو جوس هيدينك الذي حقق انجازات لا تحصى ولا تعد مع منتخبات مغمورة.

وحسم المنتخب "البرتقالي" جميع مبارياته في الدور الأول بسهولة متناهية فتغلب على ايطاليا بطلة العالم 3-صفر ثم اكتسح فرنسا وصيفة بطلة العالم 4-1 قبل ان يتغلب على رومانيا بهدفين نظيفين علما بان مدربه ماركو فان باستن أشرك الفريق الرديف فكان من المنطقي ان يرشحه النقاد للذهاب بعيدا في البطولة ولما لا احراز اللقب للمرة الثانية في تاريخه بعد عام 1988.

ويدخل المنتخب الهولندي المباراة مرشحا لتخطي عقبة نظيره الروسي بيد ان الاخير قدم كرة هجومية رائعة بدوره ضد السويد وتفوق عليها 2-صفر ليستعيد توازنه بعد الخسارة القاسية في الجولة الاولى امام اسبانيا 1-4 علما بانه فاز على اليونان في الثانية 1-صفر.

واكد مدرب هولندا فان باستن بانه سيتابع شريط الفيديو للمباراة بين اسبانيا وروسيا ليدرك الطريقة المثلى للفوز على المنتخب الروسي وقال في هذا الصدد "علينا ان نرى ماذا فعل الاسبان بالروس في المباراة الاولى واستخلاص العبر".

واضاف "نحن سعداء لتصدر المجموعة في الدور الاول والفوز في المباريات الثلاث لكن الامور الجدية تبدأ الان واي خطا يعني الخروج علينا ان نبدا من نقطة الصفر الان".

ومن المتوقع ان يستهل فان باستن المباراة بالتشكيلة التي خاضت الشوط الثاني من المباراة ضد فرنسا اي باشراك اريين روبن على حساب لاعب الوسط المدافع اورلاندو انجيلار.

وابلى روبن بلاء حسنا ضد الفرنسيين في الشوط الثاني وسجل هدفا رائعا علما بانه لم يشارك اساسيا في المباراة الاولى ضد ايطاليا بداعي الاصابة قبل ان يبدأ المباراة ضد رومانيا.

ويتمتع المنتخب الهولندي باكثر من ورقة رابحة بالاضافة الى وجود القناص رود فان نيستلروي بدا واضحا ان العمل الذي يقوم به الثنائي رافايل فان در فارت وويسلي سنايدر كبيرا جدا ايضا ليس فقط من الناحية الهجومية بل من الناحية الدفاعية ايضا لكي يخففا الضغط على خط الدفاع.

واكد مهاجم ارسنال الانجليزي روبن فان بيرسي بانه ورقة رابحة ايضا وعلى الرغم من انه يلعب احتياطيا عادة فانه دائما ما يفعل الفارق.

وسجل المنتخب الهولندي 9 اهداف وتلقى مرماه هدفا واحدا حتى الان بواسطة الفرنسي تييري هنري.

في المقابل يبدو ان المنتخب الروسي تعلم من اخطائه التي ارتكبها في المواجهة الاولى ضد اسبانيا وعرف مدربه القدير غوس هيدينك كيف يعيده الى سكة الانتصارات ويضعه في ربع النهائي ليواجه منتخب بلاده.

واعترف هيدينك ان لقاء روسيا وهولندا هو "موعد مميز لي" خصوصا وانه قاد بلاده الى نصف نهائي مونديال 1998 في فرنسا ووقتذاك خرج الهولنديون برأس مرفوعة من ركلات ترجيحية قاتلة امام برازيل "رونالدو".

ويقول هيدينك "اعرف اللاعبين الهولنديين جيدا وأعرف المدرب (فان باستن) وكثيرا من معاونيه الذين عملت معهم سابقا نحن نلعب كرة جميلة مثلهم لذا سيكون اللقاء حماسيا".

ويستطيع هيدينك الاعتماد على ورقتين رابحتين هما مهاجمه المتألق رومان بافليوتشنكو الذي سجل هدفين في البطولة حتى الان وصانع الالعاب المتألق اندري ارشافين.

وغاب ارشافين عن المباراتين الاولين لمنتخب بلاده في هذه البطولة لوقفه لكنه اظهر علو كعبه ضد السويد وكان مهندس الفوز عليها.

ويقول ارشافين مازحا "صحيح انه كان بمقدورنا الخروج بغلة اوفر من الاهداف في مرمى السويد لكننا قررنا توفير بعض الاهداف للمباراة ضد هولندا".

وتابع "صراحة كنت افضل مواجهة فريق اخر لان المنتخب الهولندي اثبت بانه الاقوى في البطولة حتى الان لكن قدرنا ان نواجه الاقوى وامل ان نقف في وجهه".

والتقى هيدينك وفان باستن وجها لوجه مرة واحدة قبيل انطلاق مونديال المانيا عام 2006 عندما كان الاول مدربا لمنتخب استراليا وانتهى اللقاء بالتعادل 1-1

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مباراة اليوم قد تأتي بالمفاجئة المدوية خصوصا مع وجود مدرب يعرف كل خبايا الكرة الهولندية وهذا المدرب بالتحديد لما يمسك منتخب صراحة انا بخاف لأنه مش طبيعي بعدين بحكي لغات كثير خمسة او ستة تقريبا فعلا انه محنك ومش سهل تهزم فريقه بس ممكن يكون فان باستن اخذ حذره من هاي النقطة كتير منيح وما تحدث المفاجئة وانشالله تحدث

----------


## ابو نعيم

*ان شاء الله يكون الفوز من نصيب روسيا 
شكرا على الموضوع*

----------


## العالي عالي

> مباراة اليوم قد تأتي بالمفاجئة المدوية خصوصا مع وجود مدرب يعرف كل خبايا الكرة الهولندية وهذا المدرب بالتحديد لما يمسك منتخب صراحة انا بخاف لأنه مش طبيعي بعدين بحكي لغات كثير خمسة او ستة تقريبا فعلا انه محنك ومش سهل تهزم فريقه بس ممكن يكون فان باستن اخذ حذره من هاي النقطة كتير منيح وما تحدث المفاجئة وانشالله تحدث


كلام منطقي وسليم

كل التوفيق لروسيا

----------


## العالي عالي

> *ان شاء الله يكون الفوز من نصيب روسيا 
> شكرا على الموضوع*


اول رمة بتفق معك بالبطولة :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*وكما توقعناها ليلة الدب الروسي الكبير


الليلة كانت ناصعة البياض هولندا أوت و روسيا الى نصف النهائي

المفاجئة المدوية حصلت ........

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك للروس*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> *وكما توقعناها ليلة الدب الروسي الكبير
> 
> 
> الليلة كانت ناصعة البياض هولندا أوت و روسيا الى نصف النهائي
> 
> المفاجئة المدوية حصلت ........
> 
> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك للروس*



مبروك فوز روسيا بس هاي مش مفاجئة وهاي النتيجة اتوقعتها بمسابقة اليورو
وراهنت على المنتخب الروسي بفوزه بكل المباريات بعد خسارته منم اسبانيا لعبهم حلو  :Smile:

----------

